

Ask HN: Website Monitoring Tool (Internal) - cbwll

Hello,<p>I work for a Network Operations Centre for an insurance group and have been tasked with monitoring and alerting the status of a large number of websites, both external and internal. The issue I am having is finding an open source application that we can run from one of our application servers, so that we can use this to monitor our internal sites.<p>There are a number of paid service options, but these require a Firewall rule change for inbound traffic which is not currently possible from a security perspective.<p>Does anyone know of, or currently use any applications that would suit this?<p>We have looked at ServiceMon, which is excellent, except this will be displayed on an 8 screen wallboard and the management team were not a fan of the simple design. We have the option of the SolarWinds Web Monitoring package, but due to the price this will be a last resort.<p>Thanks.
======
arien
How about Sensu? [http://sensuapp.org/](http://sensuapp.org/)

I haven't personally used it (yet). But I have heard good things about it.

~~~
cbwll
Thanks for the suggestion.

I did have a brief look at Sensu and whilst being very impressed, it seems to
be quite extensive, and when I deliver the tool and setup/administration
procedure one of the requirements is that this can be maintained going forward
by any member of the team. We have a few juniors and with Sensu, this wouldn't
be the case.

I'd forever be pulled in to 'sort it out', I can already hear my phone
ringing!

